# Miley Cyrus und Liam Hemsworth getrennt



## Akrueger100 (16 Sep. 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2013)

Welche Überraschung happy09


----------



## Hehnii (16 Sep. 2013)

Miley ist wieder frei? Ich werde mich opfern und sie als Freundin nehmen.


----------



## vivodus (17 Sep. 2013)

Wen juckt das denn?


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Kein Wunder...ist auch ne Schlampe in meinen Augen und wird ähnlich wie Britney Spears enden.


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Sep. 2013)

Orthus schrieb:


> Kein Wunder...ist auch ne Schlampe in meinen Augen und wird ähnlich wie Britney Spears enden.




Mit einem 30 Millionen Dollar Vertrag in Las Vegas?


----------



## comatron (18 Sep. 2013)

vivodus schrieb:


> Wen juckt das denn?



Die Frage ist nicht "wen" - die Frage ist "wo".


----------



## harrietwatts (22 Sep. 2013)

it's such ashame as they was perfect for one another


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2013)

Der Nächste bitte


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Na ja, war wohl klar


----------

